# When does Implantation Occur



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi girls,

I'll be having my transfer next week or the week after and am planning on taking 5 days to rest.  I'm wondering when does implantation actually occur?  We'll be doing the standard transfer (i.e. not blasts) and am wondering what the most crucial days to lie in bed are.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

It depends on how old the embies are at transfer....

In natural conception, implantation happens around 5-12dpo - only once embies have reached blastocyst stage at 5 days will they be ready to start implanting, usually around 24 hours later...so implantation can happen anytime from then onwards...

If you check out the 2ww board there is a sticky thread called FAQs in 2ww which answers your question...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87948.0

and if you use the search option on this website you'll find loads of posts asking about implantation.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

So in other words, if say for example, I had a transfer on a Friday (2 day embryo), then Monday it would be a blast and implantation should occur around Tuesday?  In this scenario I was planning on returning to work on the Wed, but maybe I should take another day or so?


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Hiya Ready
Thats how i worked it out, good luck hun    
Shabba xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

ready4Family said:


> So in other words, if say for example, I had a transfer on a Friday (2 day embryo), then Monday it would be a blast and implantation should occur around Tuesday? In this scenario I was planning on returning to work on the Wed, but maybe I should take another day or so?


Sort of....by Monday it should've reached blastocyst stage and would be ready to start implanting about 24 hours later...but some don't implant till later...it doesn't mean that all embies will implant on that day...it could be early implantation so around when embie is 5/6 days old, or it could be late implantation so embie bit older...there's no way of knowing exactly what day implantation happens for each individual...

To be honest, I really don't think going back to work makes any difference what so ever, unless of course you have a physicaly demanding and very stressful job...

With our first ivf I took the whole time off from EC onwards and got a BFN
With the 1st FET I took whole 2 weeks off from ET and then 2nd FET I took only the first week off after ET & and both FETs were chem pg's...all were 2 day old embies.

This time round, fresh IVF, I plan to go back to work for the whole of the 2ww (just take some time off between EC and ET and maybe a day or 2 after ET but thats it...

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

THanks so much for your responses.  I think it's clear now.  As for my job, I work at a desk so it's not phycically stressful at all.  Probably the worst part would be the highway driving.  I remember with our ivf, clenching everytime I drove over a bump thinking it would knock the embryo away from the lining.  

Shabba and Minxy...best of luck to you girls.


----------

